# Growling at nothing?



## PsyKoViggy (Mar 4, 2008)

My NI, Nuka, is really starting to creep me out.. shes in the living room, sat there growling and barking at the fireplace.. 
last night she was in here, growling at the ceiling
so anyone know what it could be? i don't believe in ghosts, but its making me quite paranoid.. and shes obviously upset.


----------



## Pets Paws (Dec 6, 2008)

Not being funny but you may just have mice? Nell went through a stage at growling at certain areas in our old livingroom in the country, it started freaking me out because she was looking as if she was seeing something, but a week or two later she brought us a present it wasnt a mouse but the biggest rat I have ever seen, still haunts me to this day


----------



## Bonnyboy (Dec 27, 2008)

Encourage the little chap to go find what he is growling at, he must be growling at something. Keep us informed as to your findings


----------



## Jackinthebox (Dec 2, 2008)

Dana used to be the same, but then I realised she was barking at both the shadows on the wall and also flys in the summer


----------



## PsyKoViggy (Mar 4, 2008)

i know we have mice, i can hear them in the walls.. scurrying around
she wasn't bothered by them last winter, and shes not made a fuss during the day when its been moving around.. 
she does like to catch mice, but she doesn't growl at them.. and we have gerbils so, im pretty sure she used to rodents in the house anyway

tryed getting her to find it.. she sniffed around.. then had a mad episode and ran around a lot

shadows don't bother her.. and she will snap at flys, but never growl or bark at them.. or back off whineing

my guess is maybe the wind is makeing an odd sound in the chimney, maybe sounding a bit like growling or something.. 
would be useful if she could just tell me really


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Jingi does that sometimes, she well just sit on the bed and stare at the corner of our bed room and start with a low bark and build up, and the stops and keeps staring, Nothing is there,lol!


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

that sounds scary.. LOL.. well your dog might seeing something.. :crazy:


----------



## Chez2k (Nov 22, 2008)

Holly does this as well. She does it quite often. 

Out of the blue she will just stare into thin air and stare whineing or growling. Then back of and hide as if she has seen something she doesn't like. 

I don't think we have mice as we live in a new apartment. 
I know that she is wary of shadows so could be that!!

Let us know if she keeps doing it  Dogs and animals are supposed to have heightened awareness of ghosts/spirits - but I wouldn't worry too much about it. I'mn sure there is another explaination


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Maybe someone was murdered in your house and buried under the floor,or behind your fire place and she can see the tortured ghost............whoooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh............


----------



## bichon frise (Jan 7, 2009)

my dog cuddles does this too. His barks at his reflection in the window and the washing on the line and at newspaper too or if the wind closes a door and barks at the wind.

It does make you laugh out loud when he barks at nothing

Christine


----------



## snakecharmerofborg (Jan 4, 2009)

Ben growls at nothing sometimes as well. Makes me laugh really, he tries to look all fierce and dangerous :lol:


----------



## doglover1127 (Jan 8, 2009)

That's strange. Maybe needs a doggie doctor


----------



## Mark_stimpo (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey i had same thing with my stafie Lola, we went to my dads house 1 day and hes got a long cabinet in his back room which dog can go under, on this 1 night there was a certain spot that she would not go past it was like there was something there stopping her going past she just growled and kept jumping back like something was tryining to grab her, it was quite scary!!:cryin:


----------



## Tamsworld (Jan 5, 2009)

Douglas used to do it all the time - sometimes at 4 o clock in the morning! 
At first I got a bit freaked out by it too, but then I realised that it was little things like the wind, or a car door shutting outside, or someone walking past the house, or the water pipes gurgling, that was setting him off.
I started asking him "what is it", encouraging him to make sure for himself that there wasnt anything wrong, and eventually he learnt to trot off, go and have a nose round, decide that everything was ok, and then settle back down again!!!

Sounds like your dog is going to make a great guard dog!!! 

Tams x


----------



## PsyKoViggy (Mar 4, 2008)

Ha ha, not a chance, she'd make a dreadful guard dog! :hand:
Shes a complete softie, loves people and is very quick to act submissivly.. though i'll eat my words if killer fireplaces start trying to get into the house 

Ah, shes not done it since and seems happy enough to be around the fire place now.. my dad recons it may have been a fox barking outside which she could hear distorted down the chimney. Shes one of those dogs who randomly decides the TV is trying to tell her something important, when she'd usually just ignore it, so i guess it isn't all that strange for her.


----------



## dixiedoodle (Dec 26, 2012)

my dog dixie will randomly growl at nothing at around 9:00 P.M. this makes me nervous because she will spazz out and then growl in my direction. i dont believe in ghosts or anything, but she is really making me consider the idea. she will also try to cover her face in my blankets. its been going on for the past few days. anyone know whats going on? she has me paranoid.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

PsyKoViggy said:


> My NI, Nuka, is really starting to creep me out.. shes in the living room, sat there growling and barking at the fireplace..
> last night she was in here, growling at the ceiling
> so anyone know what it could be? i don't believe in ghosts, but its making me quite paranoid.. and shes obviously upset.


Have you a fire in the fire place? If not it could be a bird thats fallen down the chimney and cant get back out again it does happen. Might be worth turning everything off and listening in the quiet to see if you can hear anything, dogs often because of their sense of smell and hearing that is better then ours almost sense things we sometimes miss. Only other thought if you have squirrels about of mice, could even be something like that. Or even a rat, one got in our loft once and couldnt get out again, it was only luck one night I woke up and heard scratching on the ceiling on the landing because in the day time all was quiet. I should imagine if its anything its somekind of wildlife that strayed rather then ghosts to be honest.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Have you a fire in the fire place? If not it could be a bird thats fallen down the chimney and cant get back out again it does happen. Might be worth turning everything off and listening in the quiet to see if you can hear anything, dogs often because of their sense of smell and hearing that is better then ours almost sense things we sometimes miss. Only other thought if you have squirrels about of mice, could even be something like that. Or even a rat, one got in our loft once and couldnt get out again, it was only luck one night I woke up and heard scratching on the ceiling on the landing because in the day time all was quiet. I should imagine if its anything its somekind of wildlife that strayed rather then ghosts to be honest.


The thread's almost 4 years old SDH; don't think they come on here any more :w00t:.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Dogless said:


> The thread's almost 4 years old SDH; don't think they come on here any more :w00t:.


NO...because the killer fireplace ghost have got to them :yikes:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Someone obviously re-surrected it today and I didnt even look at the date to be honest. Thats what too much christmas indulgence does for you!! Think Im suffering from bloat aswell and about to go into gastric tortion!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Someone obviously re-surrected it today and I didnt even look at the date to be honest. Thats what too much christmas indulgence does for you!! Think Im suffering from bloat aswell and about to go into gastric tortion!!


You and quite a few of PF too I'd imagine . Hope you've had a good Christmas though .


----------

